# Ava's Chi Chit Chat



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

After a rocky start, Gracie has learned to potty outside. While she was learning, we put up an industrial work site style accident sign, just to keep a sense of humor about us. I was so proud of making it to day 2, we took this picture. 










While I was posting it to Facebook, beeming with pride, she peed on the carpet :foxes15: I had to immediately post the sign wiped clean, with yet another zero posted. So later, when we made it to 12, we posted a celebratory picture. I didn't even wait for an official two weeks. Here is a picture that i took of our "Rock The Potty" party :hello1: .










finally, Gracie might be goofy looking, or she might have a smidge of another breed in her background-possibly rat terrier. Thanks for everyone here in the Chi forums for overlooking her murky, pound puppy heritage. She is definitely 100% dog and has a 100% chihuahua personality and we love her very much.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done Gracie x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww this made me smile good girl gracie well done xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is adorable, love it...... WTG Gracie


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YAY! YOU GO GRACIE! Soon, you'll run out of room to write the amount of days that go by without an accident, promise!  And I don't think she's goofy looking! She's a cutie!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, that is hilarious! The hat is too much! Isn't it amazing the small victories (okay replacing a house full of carpet is no small thing!) we all now celebrate? Who would have thought!


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! Here is a link to my blog, if anyone is interested. It's from my Chiweenie's perspective. The point originally was to show how adopting a new dog is fun, but also not without problems along the way. People sometimes are too quick to give up on a new animal or behavioral situation. Blog Posts are on about a four week delay, so if you read some problems with Gracie, the new Chi, don't worry, so far everything has worked out in the end. *Maggie's Blog *I also put a link up for the Chihuahua-People.com on my website, too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

HAHAAH jeeeeez that is hilarious! Very smart! lol Great Photos

Well done Gracie!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Gracie is beautiful, just the way she is. Good job on the potty training.


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

*Random Rant*

My parents just visited for two days. Here is a list of food that my mother brought to my home:


three bags of frozen corn
two loaves of cinnamon raisin bread
a decorated birthdaycake (in honor of her own birthday)
a plate of slices of assorted poundcake
a flat of frappichinos
half a pound of stilton cheese
two jars of marinated asparagus spears
jar of marinated artichoke hearts
case of heinican beer, which no one here drinks
part of a block of cheddar cheese
sliced swiss cheese
part of a package of uncooked bacon
three heads of romaine lettuce
bag of home grown tomatos

Every time they visit, I have to throw out part of my refridgerator contents, in order to accomodate the random things my mom brings. I've asked nicely for her to just bring herself, and not bags and bags of food.


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

So thanks for reading my rant (above). I'd like to open my diary up for your secret rants. What's bugging you, that you can't air on Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhh how funny! all of it!...I realize this is an older thread but in the off chance your still around I just want to say thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Good girl gracie, we are all very proud of you.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Love your sense of humor. In my house, it's 12 hours . . . or 12 minutes . . . ugh. That's why the Chi rescue squad only has two rooms, hard surfaces, and a cleaning station.


----------



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Kathy, Finn and Melissa for checking out my thread. Hopefully this will be good for another laugh. 

I elfed our family over at Jib Jab. The video can only be viewed through January 2012

ElfYourself by OfficeMax - Powered by JibJab


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright Gracie!!!!!! Good girl! Great idea.


----------

